

Kids Can't Use Computers... And This Is Why It Should Worry You - Mister_Snuggles
http://www.coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/ 

======
ColinWright
There was a massive discussion when this was submitted a year ago[0].
Discussion there is closed, of course, but if you value what the HN community
thinks, you might like to read that before commenting here.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730)

------
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730)
which has been posted 3 times today. I wonder why?

~~~
MarcScott
It was on /r/programming for some strange reason, and was therefore shoved
over here.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
Using computers and maintaining computers are different things.

I can drive a car. I can refuel it or add oil. I can, if I have the tools and
a service manual, do simple maintenance tasks like changing spark plugs or the
oil. Anything beyond that generally requires tools and skills I don't have, so
I take it to a mechanic. I could get the tools and skills to do more complex
tasks, but the only thing I want from my car is to get from point A to point
B. Working on my car is work, it's not fun, and it's something I therefore
avoid or pay others to do.

Computers are much like cars. People know enough to accomplish basic tasks,
and anything more is worthless to them. Things like knowing that proxy
settings even exist are beyond most people, and that's perfectly fine.
Computers are tools, they exist to do a job, and when they fail to do their
jobs you take them to a technician. Just like you take a car to a mechanic.

~~~
delerat
I would say that more basic things like setting up proxy settings would be
more like the spark plug replacement or oil change that you mention. Things
that you don't need to know, but that you probably shouldn't be paying a
professional for either. Just like with a car, if you don't learn a few
things, expect to spend more time and money than you need on getting the
little things fixed.

